
A Holographic Microscope for Just $250  - vectorbunny
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/506961/a-holographic-microscope-for-just-250/
======
frugalfirbolg
The paper on arxiv: <http://arxiv.org/abs/1211.0336>

The reduction in size is possible because they found a way to not use a beam
splitter and lenses. Comparing the diagram on Wikipedia makes it easy to see
how that could save a lot of space:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_holographic_microscopy>

It would have been nice to see either a model or conventional images of their
test targets for qualitative comparison to their resulting holograms. Still
cool stuff though.

